
Connected TV Backlash? Canada's CRTC to Allow ISPs to Meter Internet - expathos
http://www.appmarket.tv/opinion/804-connected-tv-backlash-more-monopolisation-canadas-crtc-to-allow-isps-to-meter-internet.html
======
timthorn
I doubt it will "crush innovation" - we've been metered since the dawn of
broadband in the UK but I don't think we've done too badly in terms of fresh
ideas.

~~~
ljf
I was just coming to say the same thing. here in there UK (land of bbc iplayer
and now youview.com) metered broadband packages are the norm. all that has
happened is that customers have become more aware and he pushed for better
deals, and switched isps.

on a side note, so were all Canadian broadband packages unmetered / unlimited
use until now? wow, nice, what sort of speeds can most people get?

